# New DUMBO RAT --- !!



## NenaGG (Sep 4, 2014)

this is marv ! we just got him a few days ago from Monster pets in Audubon, NJ.

We introduced him to Jerry...didn't go soo well... at first all they did was smell then jerry looked to be dominating and it wasnt looking to well so i seprated them for the time being i have them in the same cage just different levels that way they can still see one another and smell eachothers scent. i even catch my rat jerry climbing up the cage to get a quick smell of marv from time to time late at night. 

Jerry doesn't bite marv through the cage when he does this simply smells. i take it thats a pretty alright sign. at least im hoping. . 

i read that two unfixed males can be hard to cage together.. i was wondering from you guys if this was true or can it be done? 

I would love to be able to one day get my boys to cuddle together in their new home  

they are both very sweet and extremely curious, marv a tad bit more than Jerry but then again jerry is a bit older.

Jerry prefers to be given attention while in his cage while marv will demand to be taken out and played with. it weird but every rat is their own person


----------

